# Reticulated python growth rate?



## Tom5702 (8 mo ago)

So I bought a male retic last year sold to me possible 60% dwarf. 
Hes around 12 months old now and just over 5ft, is this showing signs of not having dwarf genetics? 
He's been fed an appropriate size rat every 8 days in the six months of having him. Not sure what his feeding schedule was at the store.
Thanks.


----------



## Jakeretic (4 mo ago)

Hi there
Nowadays percentages in dwarves mean 100% F’all. Expect anything less than a pure (no mainland morph) to be a mainland and treat the snake as such. You can control a retics growth rate to slow them down but that’s pretty much it mate. Feed Every 8 days and you should expect to get a slightly smaller adult mainland in 2-3 years, every snake is different, but not that different
Hope I’ve helped mate


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Remember a dwarf retic still measures 15ft or more. A super dwarf is smaller, but it depends on the locality. In all reality there is no way of knowing the size the animal will be unless it is a pure locality. You can roughly estimate by asking the size of the parents of the snake.


----------

